# 56 Gallon Mossy Frog Paludarium



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Foamed it in and added a few cups in the process.

The start of the dead tree/root ball.































































Also foamed in the upper slate cavern.



























Begin adding Eco-web from Firstrays. Using as a "false bottom", and as an internal filter and bio collection system.



























Drilled the tank for the inlet and outlet of the actual filter/storage tank for water testing, heating and filtration.


















Plumbing for inlet bulkhead, which will b foamed over.









The outlet of the inlet, if you know what I mean.









Now unfortunately, I was very busy and stopped working on the tank for like a month and built the computer desk/stand for this tank my current tank an a fluval edge nano reef (still in the works), but I have recently started work again and hav also finished the desk and have forgotten to take any more pics of the construction. So I have set it up in the stand and finished the plumbing today and started totest the water system. Had a two small leaks, one at a joint that I fixed in 5 mins and the other in the dripwall system that I have not yet fixed. So I am currently running the return flow and waterfall only. My filter system is ran with a blueline velocity t1 pump which is ran through a manifold system with controls for each function, the waterfall, dripwall, and return flow. Heres a current pic from today.









Last but not least here is a pic of the tank currently. Starting some moss growth.


















Please enjoy and leave comments good or bad. I will be continueing to post about this tank until it is complete, and there is still quite a bit of work to do, I have to get the top, or have it made, have to hook up the fogger, get the light in and hook it up. Then I will be planting and fine tuning the water system. Then when I feel its grown in enough and operating at its best I will introduce my (hopefully pair of) theloderma corticale! Thanks a lot for looking and I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## ExoticPocket (Dec 23, 2010)

Very nice!!! I'm sure the frogs will love it!

-Alex


----------



## drutt (Oct 4, 2011)

looks really nice, good work but one question, why do you need this big external filter for so small amount of water. Is it not easier just to buy a external filter and you will have more or less the same thing and it requires
less space?


----------



## curlykid (Jan 28, 2011)

looks beautiful already. can't wait to see it with inhabitants!


----------



## wasatchtrops (Jun 22, 2010)

That is a great build! I have been contemplating redoing my mossy frog viv, just need some more space. 

How old are your frogs? Any pictures?


----------



## oneshot (Mar 5, 2010)

I feel inadequate...


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank. But a couple of things you may want to modify to make your mossies happy.

1) darken the substrate in the water area. Theloderma do not like light colored substrate since they can't blend into it.
2) Have some plant cover in the water for the same reason I mentioned earlier
3) keep the water flow for the waterfall and drip wall to an absolute minimum. Moving water tend to make Theloderma uncomfortabe since they are found in water bodies with little to no water movement in the wild.


----------



## PJax (Dec 23, 2008)

Tank looks great! Looking forward to seeing it finished.

On a side note does anyone having any info on finding a female mossy? Been looking for almost a year with no luck.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks a lot to all of you for your comments and input, I greatly appreciate it!

Mantisdragon91-thank you for your suggestions, I will b sure to chenge thoughs few things as I want this setup to be perfectly suited for the mossies. I think I remember you telling me that they like tannins in the water, should I add some leaves either in the sump or inside the tank?

drutt-you are right about NOT needing such a big filtration system, but I am also using it as a "water storage" tank as a larger body of water is easier to care for. I also now hav an area to check, change, heat, and filter the water without having to enter the tank and bother the frogs. It is def more work but Im aiming for a finished product with the LEAST maintenance.

Thanks again to everyone that looked and I will be making some small adjustments and posting more pics, vids, and probably asking some questions.


----------



## tgregoire (Jul 21, 2010)

PJax-I have also been looking for quite some time! I have spoken with mantisdragon91, and he has told me mossies are VERY scarce in the hobby at this time, so all I can really say is to hold on to the ones you've got and keep looking! If I come into a deal for more than one I will let you know as I only need/want one at this time.


----------



## FIT BMX (Jun 10, 2011)

Great looking tank!!!
Good job!


----------



## NickBoudin (Nov 3, 2007)

Hell yes! I really need to come over and see that stand!


----------



## mantisdragon91 (Jun 2, 2010)

Yep l would highly reccomend a source of tannins either cork bark or Indian almond leaves would work nicely. Regarding the female scarcity issue, part of the problem is that people get rid of animals far to quickly. In my experience that while they will call at 8-12 months of age, breeding doesn't occur until 18-24 months, and despite what you hear it is almost impossible to visually sex them outside of breeding Season. Im convinced that people have sold off immature females because of frustration with lack of breeding after calling is first heard. Moral of the story unless all of your frogs are calling give them a couple of years before puling the plug


----------



## Nismo95 (Jul 30, 2011)

just ran into this build while I was searching google for ecoweb being used in vivariums. I am thoroughly impressed by this tank. Downright jealous actually.


----------



## shibbyplustax (Feb 28, 2011)

Yea deff an awesome tank

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

tgregoire said:


> Foamed it in and added a few cups in the process.
> 
> The start of the dead tree/root ball.
> 
> ...


Great looking tank, Mossy frogs are cool looking frogs.....I am gonna guess but by the look of the last picture I am guessing you have two females.


----------



## masterkush (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice setup


----------

